# Jonah Crab Question



## CraigC (Sep 30, 2016)

Our local Penn Dutch has live Jonah crab. Can any of you New Englanders fill me in?


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen live crabs for sale here.  According to Wikipedia they are mostly caught in MA and RI, so I'm wondering if only some specialty seafood shops carry them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2016)

They're claw meat is tasty! That's about all I can say, *Craig*, since the one time we were lucky enough to meet up with them they were already processed. Dipped them in butter. I would guess that you can steam them like other varieties of crabs. The seafood manager said they were like "northern stone crabs". 

Point of reference: I got them as claws only about a year ago, with half the shell removed from the meat, sold frozen for $6.99 a pound. That might help as to what a "deal" is down by you.


----------

